# Hello!



## WHeunis (19/7/14)

Hi all.

New to the forum, and as of a little more than a week ago, also the vaping community.
Brought a Twisp Clearo, and was searching around for advice on the leaky moutpiece when i stumbled in here...

I really didnt know that vaping was already this big in SA!

Well, i am here now.
I hope we get along...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RoSsIkId (19/7/14)

2weeks and you will be rocking a spinner with mpt3.

There is some guys that know how to fix it.

Welcome


----------



## WHeunis (19/7/14)

Hehe, i actually already have my eyes set on a Kanger Aerotank Mini


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkK (19/7/14)

Welcome welcome!
Happy to see another saved sole! 


Your mouth piece, is it leaking water or juice? 

You can introduce yourself in this thread  
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/introduce-yourselves.24/page-133#post-83580


----------



## annemarievdh (19/7/14)

Welcome @WHeunis, enjoy the forum. And yes vaping is way bigger than you think, and growing strong

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis (19/7/14)

MarkK said:


> Welcome welcome!
> Happy to see another saved sole!
> 
> 
> ...



Oh...

This was my introduce post... Apologies if i ended up in the wrong place.


The leaky thing seems to (after some research) be an issue with the twisp device's mouthpiece. Its juice that condensates in the mouhpiece and pools up inbetween usage.
Just came across another post with a possible fix... Huzzah! (Gonna go tinker now...)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JacV (19/7/14)

Welcome Boet


----------



## kimbo (19/7/14)

Welcome @WHeunis 

Well it took me under a month to go from newbi to rebuilding, be sure when the bug bytes it bytes with all it's teeth and some more, the ppl here are friendly and you will get allot of help and smiles

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz (19/7/14)

Welcome to the forum, enjoy and happy vaping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (19/7/14)

WHeunis said:


> Oh...
> 
> This was my introduce post... Apologies if i ended up in the wrong place.
> 
> ...


You are in the right place for your thread, no problem. Most welcome and happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape (19/7/14)

Welcome mate


----------



## baksteen8168 (19/7/14)

Welcome. Have fun on your vaping journey.


----------



## BumbleBee (19/7/14)

Welcome to the wonderful world of vaping


----------



## Danny (19/7/14)

Welcome to ecigssa. Its a brilliant place to share and grow, it has helped me so much with vaping issues. But for me also in unexpected ways, truly a fantastic open minded and accepting community of people. Hope you clear-up ur clearo issues. I also started on a twisp and was finally introduced to vapemob, they have helped me revolutionise my life lol. Still enjoy my twisp every now and then, have a good 200ml of twisp juice to get through


----------



## RevnLucky7 (19/7/14)

Howdy.
Welcome.


----------



## ET (19/7/14)

welcome dude


----------



## Al3x (20/7/14)

Welcome to the forum @WHeunis


----------

